# Residential snow pricing



## Dave does lawns (Oct 2, 2011)

In my second year of offering snow removal. 

I was thinking of starting my price on a square foot formula and then adding in difficulty and such.

I use only blowers and/or sweepers, no plows. Average snow events are 55/year.

600sqft driveway @ 0.06/sqft = 36/per visit. * 55 snows = 1980/season / 6months = $330/month

Last year this customer paid me $200/month and I know that I was lucky we hardly got any snow. 

Any input for this new guy?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Kind of took the long way to come up with that price.Just have a minimum for your service.Bigger drives more cash.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

You really get 55 events? That is like 3 every week.


----------



## Dave does lawns (Oct 2, 2011)

shovelracer;1496190 said:


> You really get 55 events? That is like 3 every week.


Yupp about 10 times a month, and our winter is longer then our summer.

Am I on the right track to charge using the example above? It would appear to work really well on smaller properties, but the price is high on the larger ones.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I would just come up with an hourly rate and figure out how long it will take to do each drive. I think it will be much easier. Or say a 20' single car wide is $x.xx. Double wide drive less than 30' long is $x.xx. Don't over think it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't see charging someone more because their driveway is 2' wider plus it would be a pricing nightmare. Most of the driveways here are 20X50 so if it's 20x55 you would charge 10% more.

How long does 600 sq' take to do? Here that price would be extremely high.


----------

